# Anyone heard of Living Color's Clear Choice LE300 Wet/Dry?



## JNJSAD (Nov 17, 2006)

Looking for a wet/dry filter system for my 265 gallon Frontosa tank. Anyone heard of Living Color Clear Choice LE300? I like the setup over the proclear 300. Anyone have any input?

http://www.livingcolor.com/wet_dry_filters.cfm


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

Great company. I have one of their coral replicas in my 54g corner bow. If you ever saw the movie "Deuce Bigelow", a Living Color tank was featured.

The design of those wet/drys seem very similar to the All Glass Megaflow. I don't particularly care for this design. First, the submerged outlet pipe is very noisy and there's not much you can do to silence it. I prefer a standard outlet above a drip tray which is easier to keep quieter. Also, the water basically comes over the wall and onto the edge of the pad in the drip tray. Problem with this is much of the water ends up flowing under the pad. Again, I prefer an outlet that drops the water over the center of the pad.

Might I suggest taking a look at these sumps instead?

http://stores.ebay.com/SALT-SOLUTIONS_W ... idZ2QQtZkm

I have no affiliation with this seller, but he makes them himself and I've got several of them between myself and family members. It's a very simple design, but it works. Slotted PVC pipe drops the water nicely over the pad. The drip tray slides completely over the sump area so you can let the water drain a bit before replacing the pad. And, the area where the drip tray rests is nicely enclosed to keep water from spraying. There'a also plenty of room in the drawwer for additional chemical media if necessary. It's really a simple design but well thought out. I've been through tidepools, pro-clears, megaflows and amiracles and non compared.


----------

